# هدية ليلة القدر (جميع الاجزاء على ملف واحد ) تقسيم بيت معماري



## تامر عبدالعظيم (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 سوف ارفع لكم شرحى فيديو وهو يتضمن كيف يقوم المهندس المدنى بتقسيم قطعة ارض معماري 
 ومن المعروف ان هذا الجزء ضعيف نسبيا عند المهندسين المدنيين

**الاسطوانة كاملة *(جميع الاجزاء بالمقدمة) وفى انتظار ارائكم
​ http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mtio5rithit

* 
 وهذه المقدمة  
 http://www.4shared.com/file/13165918...roductoin.html

الجزء الاول

http://www.4shared.com/file/13166425...1/part__1.html 

 الجزء الثاني

http://www.4shared.com/file/13166647...da/part_2.html 

  الجزء الثالث
*
*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?tvmjnnt3nyj*
*الجزء الرابع
**http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?x00twkztlze *​* 
**http://www.storage.to/get/SERlDDJ5/part 4.rar *​* تم بحمد الله رفع الاجزاء جميعا
نسالكم الدعاء
اللهم استرنى فوق الارض وتحت الارض ويوم العرض عليك
*​


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (11 سبتمبر 2009)

انا تحت امركم يا جماعة 
واسالكم الدعاء


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (11 سبتمبر 2009)

ولو فى اي مشكلة انا مستني اعرفها


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (11 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير علي مجهودك الدائم
كل عام وانت بخير


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (11 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم لله خيرا على ردكم


----------



## احمد_سلوم (11 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك
وشكرأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ


----------



## zozoyano (11 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## baraka2003 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

مجهود اكثر من ممتاز وفي انتظار التصميم الانشائي ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## حمزهههههه (11 سبتمبر 2009)

شكــــــــــــــــــتتتتترا جزيلا بجد


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (11 سبتمبر 2009)

حاضر بقوم برفعه وهو عن كيفية عمل statical system
وتسليح البيت


----------



## baraka2003 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

tmss_2010 قال:


> حاضر بقوم برفعه وهو عن كيفية عمل statical system
> وتسليح البيت


 ربنا يبارك فيك بس لي طلب اخير ويا رب ما اكون اثقلت عليك الا وهو عمل واجهه معماريه لهذا المنشأ وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد دهشورى (12 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس وجعله الله فى ميزان حسنتاتك 
فعلا الموضوع مهم جدا ومكنش حد بيتكلم فيه خالص وتشكر انك فكرت تفيد مش بس اكتفيت بالمعرفه
مستنيين باقى ابداعاتك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## tygo_m2 (12 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء اسأل الله لكم ولنا الهداية وان يقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال


----------



## essam awad11 (12 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (12 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## فوزي السلطاني (12 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذا الجهد ونتمنى القادم افضل وافضل


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (12 سبتمبر 2009)

اصبروا على وان شاء الله لكم منى مفاجات كثيرة


----------



## eng.emadhakeem (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*بارك الله لك وعليك
مجهود اكثر من ممتاز وفي انتظار التصميم الانشائي 

*


----------



## khaled_sh2007 (12 سبتمبر 2009)

اولا ياباشمهندس اشكرك على المجهود المبذول و على طريقة التقديم الجيدة بس لي بعض الملا حظات
اولا كان المفروض تكتب ان البرنامج دة للمبتدئين ( باعتبارك مهندس مدنى مثلى فانت لم تقدم طرق تفكير و حل القطعة من وجهة نظر المعمارى و اغلب المعلومات ليس فيها جديد و كنت افضل انك تستعين بمعمارى علشان نقدر نعرف اكتر نظرياتهم و طريقة حلهم للمبانى ممكن لاحقا لمبنى مكون من عدة شقق و ليس بة و اجهات كتير لانك حليت حاجة سهلة جدا 
- تانى حاجة التطويل انت كانك بتدى تعليم برنامج اتوكاد مش شرح متقدم لمهندسين المفروض بيشتغلوا اتوكاد من قبل
عموما كبداية هى كويسة بس ارجوا لو هتعمل حاجات تانية اولا تستعين بمتخصص معمارى 
ثانيا حاول تعد سكريبت و لو ينفع انك تعمل الشغل و بعدين تضع الصوت للشرح علشان ما تبقاش بطريقة عشوائية 
اشكرك مرة اخرى و انا فعلا نزلت الاسطوانة و شفتها بس كنت متوقع اكتر من كدة علشان كدة ممكن تسمى هذا الاسطوانة ( الخطوات الاولى لتصميم منزل معمارى للمبتدئين ) و لاحقا تعمل اسطوانات تانية اكثر تعقيدا لمبنى اكبر و طبعا تبتدى تصممة انشائيا برضة خطوة خطوة .......... مش هاطول عليك لك كل الشكر على المجهود المبذول


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (12 سبتمبر 2009)

يا اخ خالد كان لازم اشرحها من وجهة نظر هندسية
ودي طبعا للمبتدئين


----------



## سنا الإسلام (14 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م\احمد الشرباصى (16 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يجزيك كل خير اخى الحبيب
والله انت قدمت هديه غاليه قوى عندى لانى كنت بدور على حاجه زى كده من زمان وكل اما اكلم معمارى صديق انه يفهمنى اى حاجه يقولى مش هينفع لازم تدرس كذا وكذا ويدخلنى فى متاهات علشان مايساعدش مع انى محتاج فكره بسيطه مش اكتر وانت قدمت اللى انا عايزه 
ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك .... آمين


----------



## تامر شهير - قديم (16 سبتمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله عليك يا مهندس تامر وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله... ونحن معك


----------



## ag.nayel (16 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يبااك ويجزيك خيرا .
وان شاء الله تعالى تتم الاستفاده منها وفى انتظار جميع مفاجأتك ان شاء الله .


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (16 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (16 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله جميعا خيراااااااا على جميع مشاركاتكم


----------



## baraka2003 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

ازيك يا هندسه غبت علينا كتير اوعي تكون نسيت وعدك لينا بشرح الواجهات للتقسيمات المعماريه وكمالة الانشائي
مع خالص شكري لكل ما قدمته سابقا ومستقبلا


----------



## عطور ليبيا (4 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع مفيد كان نفسى اتعلم المعمارى من زمان ....جارى التحميل


----------



## عبدةو (4 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله بيك على هذا الانجاز الطيب


----------



## odwan (4 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## دسوقي لاوندا (4 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا ياهندسة وجزاك الله كل الخير على المجهود الايجابي


----------



## محمد شبانه (4 أكتوبر 2009)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## محمودشمس (5 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## 0yaz9 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.طاهر (29 أكتوبر 2009)

اكثر من رائع جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## سلمى عبدالعزيز (1 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا

الجزأ الثالث مش موجود فيا ريت ترفعة مرة أخرى


----------



## إمام أحمد إمام (1 ديسمبر 2009)

اسأل المولى تعالى ان يجزيك خير الجزاء وان يعطيك ما تتمناه آمين آمين


----------



## الفنان العملاق (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*خير الناس انفغهم للناس*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tamer shehab (25 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engmohamad (25 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## omar abdelsadek (25 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى


----------



## المساعد 1 (22 فبراير 2010)

اشكر الجميع وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (25 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ALNORAS (27 مارس 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر عمل جيد


----------



## م / محمد شعيفان (27 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## eng.whitemoon (7 مايو 2010)

*شكرا*

جك الله خيرا علي المجهود المبذول


----------



## engineer ghaly (14 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## eng.khaledraslan (14 مايو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## eng.khaledraslan (14 مايو 2010)




----------



## احمد نابليون (15 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## eng sasa 2012 (15 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## سردار عزالدين علي (15 مايو 2010)

يرجى اعادة رفع الجزء الثالث والرابع على الرابط فورشيرد وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## محمودشمس (15 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك واعطاك الصحة والعلفية


----------



## civilwalid (15 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## nemnem88 (17 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير ونتمنى من حضرتك لو فى شرح يوضح فهم الوجهات وتصميمها


----------



## ali_2 (17 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (17 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## علاء خليفة (3 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## m66666677 (3 أغسطس 2010)

Good for you my brother 

God bless you


----------



## ST.ENG (7 أغسطس 2010)

thankssssssss


----------



## abu 7assan (7 أغسطس 2010)

اشكرك واتمنى تقديم المزيد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mdsayed (7 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## موسي الكردي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس وجعله الله فى ميزان حسنتاتك *
ومستنين منك المزيد​​


----------



## zozofath (9 أكتوبر 2010)

من زمان بدنا عمل متل هيك


----------



## Eng.M.Abdo (12 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng.M.Abdo (12 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (12 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Eng GhosT (12 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جيفر (14 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا باشمهندس تامر
شكرا جزيلا - تم التحميل


----------



## taha_ahmed (5 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ST.ENG (5 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (9 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وفقك الله لكل خير و جعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng_wezo (9 ديسمبر 2010)

انا نفسي انزل السلسله ديه يا باشمهندس بس مشكلتي ان جهازي من 2002 بس عادي كان بيشغل كل حاجه ماعدا السلسله ديه مش بتشتغل عندي كل ما اجي اشغلها يعمل ريستارت نفسي اعرف ليه مش بتشتغل عندي وبتشتغل عند كل الناس


----------



## civil mo7amed (27 فبراير 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وجزاكم الله كل خير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## khaled aladwar (27 فبراير 2011)

*جزاكم لله خيرا*


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (13 يونيو 2011)

مشكور جداااااااااا جارى التحميل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جلال طاهر (14 يونيو 2011)

الف الف شكر لك


----------



## elzoghby22 (15 يونيو 2011)

معلش ياباشمهندس ممكن تبين الأرضي


----------



## elzoghby22 (15 يونيو 2011)

والف شكر على المعلومات القيمة دي


----------



## ebrahim abdulmalik (6 أغسطس 2011)

thank you so much .. May Allah reward you for effort .


----------



## khaled2073 (12 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير ونرجو إكمال موضوع الواجهات


----------



## taiscer (14 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (14 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (8 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (8 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما


----------



## محمد الجفري (8 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mustafa20099 (15 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك يابش مهندس ومزيد من ابداعاتك اخي العزيز


----------



## mostafaeid (25 مايو 2012)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## amr awad (25 مايو 2012)

مشكور


----------



## السيدنصير (25 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## zi_zo (8 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hoba malek (23 فبراير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور​


----------



## محمدعاطف (19 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وبارك لك فى علمك


----------



## hema.salloom (10 فبراير 2015)

ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## medoo2014 (10 فبراير 2015)

الف شكر وجزاك الله عنا خيراً


----------



## الاشعاع (11 فبراير 2015)

مشكور جداً اخي بارك الله فيك


----------

